# George McFly phantom basket...??



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2015)

What basket brand/type was on George McFlys schwinn black phantom in Back to the future? Id like to get the same one for my phantom......


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 23, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What basket brand/type was on George McFlys schwinn black phantom in Back to the Future? Id like to get the same one for my phantom......




I read online that Jim Hurd who was curator for the Schwinn Museum in Chicago, lent the Schwinn for this movie. He might could tell you
what brand basket was on the bike.

Looking at the movie frames, the closest I can tell is that it's very similar to the bike baskets made by Wald Co.
They come in several basket sizes & are all metal. 
I prefer this size on my Green.






I made some adjustments to allow for the spring. 




I’ve never have seen a basket made by Schwinn. 
Don’t know if they made them,  but it would be nice 
to see one.

Note: I also read that the Schwinn Phantom used in the movie was a ’59.
Although the time frame when Marty goes back in time was 1955...
Whoops...:o


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry to say, but Jjim Hurd passed away
just over ten years ago!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 23, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Sorry to say, but Jim Hurd passed away
> just over ten years ago!




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 24, 2015)

michael ,j. fox took that bike from the movie set , and never returned it . it is somewhere at his residence or out in the collector world..  Jim offered me 500.00 back in 89 to get it back from fox . R.I.P. JIM HURD one of the best who ever took part in this habit called hobby ..


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 24, 2015)

walter branche said:


> michael ,j. fox took that bike from the movie set , and never returned it . it is somewhere at his residence or out in the collector world..  Jim offered me 500.00 back in 89 to get it back from fox . R.I.P. JIM HURD one of the best who ever took part in this habit called hobby ..


----------

